# The youngest mother ever



## nikky0907

I'm not sure if people know this but the youngest girl ever to give birth was 5 YEARS OLD!
Her name was Lina Medina from Lima,Peru.She gave birth to a son Ricardo at 5 years,7 months.
Nobody ever found out who fathered her baby and psychologist who examined her says that she may not know herself how she got pregnant.Her father was arrested for rape but was released due to the lack of evidence.
I personaly think this is sick.A five year old child went through a pregnancy.
If anyone wants to find out more about this go to wikipedia and type in Lina Medina....


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Wow!. I didnt think that would be possible, due to her only being 5 and not having periods etc!! :O:O
And how on earth could she physically go through labour???._


----------



## nikky0907

c-section.Her parents took her to a hospital because her abdomen was increasing and they thought she had a tumor...


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Wow thats scary


----------



## Whisper

yeh i heard about this too she had a rare disease and went through puberty at about 8months old i think, she was sexually fully developed at about 3 or 4yrs old. It is sick the poor child had no idea what was going on and her son was raised with her as her brother!!


----------



## babe2ooo

omg i've never heard of that


----------



## nikky0907

scary or what?


----------



## Xbryoni&bumpX

omg poor little girl, bless her its hard enough being my age (19) and preggers but at 5 oooo x


----------



## Serene123

Omg..


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

that is sick if you were her parents how could you sit back and watch your daughter go through that and how could you not want to kill the man that did it


----------



## mBLACK

That is sick, that's truly horrible! That poor little girl. :cry: I'm going to be very very sure to watch my baby even moreso now wherever he/she may be!


----------

